# '92 Paramount Series 7



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been looking for an older steel frame. I've got a couple of alternatives. One is a fully built Paramount Series 7 with the 600 series components. My plan originally was to find a cool old frame and SS it for commuting. This bike, however, has me intrigued. I know it's a japanese Paramount, but I'm kind of digging it. And it wouldn't cost as much as building a SS. I'm not looking at it from a collector standpoint, but rather, were these good frames? Thanks.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Got pics? Also send Scooper an email, he's got a lot of knowledge on Schwinn.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

I've heard that the PDG japanese paramounts were held up to the same standards as the american built frames.

They are good bikes.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I test rode a Paramount PDG OS yesterday. The guy thought it was a Waterford bike, but I think it was Japanese. Anyway, it was a great ride and very well made as far as I could tell. The only downside for me was that it was super stiff, which was a deal-killer.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

No pics at the moment. Scooper responded quickly with good info! Thanks for the response everyone. Still trying to decide what to do. I'll keep watching for other opinions and post up when I decide. Thanks again!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The PDG Series Paramounts, especially the Series 5 and Series 7 which were built by National/Panasonic, are fantastic values. If I could change one thing about them, it would be the unicrown forks which I think aren't nearly as attractive aesthetically as the semi-sloping crown forks on the Waterford built Paramounts. That's just a matter of personal taste, though.

Marc Muller, the head of Schwinn's Waterford based Paramount Design Group and chief bicycle designer from 1980 until the 1993 bankruptcy, and currently Richard Schwinn's partner in Waterford Precision Cycles, had this to say about the Series 5 and Series 7 Paramounts:

_"National/Panasonic were willing and eager partners in this project. I spent a lot of time in their plant, and they at our corporate headquarters, overseeing the smallest details to assure the bikes were worthy of the name. While some of us had reservations about the use of the name, after spending the 80's building up the Schwinn/Paramount/PDG brand, once the decision was made to use the name everyone was on board to make the finest possible bikes at their price point. Are they Waterford Paramounts? No. Are they excellent bicycles? You bet! Don't listen to the bashers, you'll drive yourself crazy!"_


Here are the 1992 PDG Series 7 Paramount catalog pages:

1992 Series 7 pg 1

1992 Series 7 pg 2

1992 specs pg 1

1992 specs pg 2


----------



## underrated2 (Dec 31, 2008)

*I got one!*

I have that front cover bike the 7 series with 650 wheels. I know people hate the 650 wheels but in the 58" frame I think it actually looks cool. Ultegra 8 speed through out. The chain ring is a 56 tooth to power those 650 wheels. I love my bike but always wanted a 700c to ride to compare the two. 

Theres a reason I still have my bike from 92. I would buy another in a heart beat.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

That brings up an excellent point; the Series 7 was available in two versions, one with 700c (622mm BSD) and the other with 650c (571mm BSD) wheels.

Note that on the second specs page (link in my post above), there are two columns for the Series 7, one for 700c and the other for 650c.

Just make sure you know what you're getting.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

It's on its way! I'm very excited! here is one pic, but I can't get it to not look stylized/pixelated. Anyway, when I get the bike I'll put some better pics up. Thanks for all the advice. BTW, Scooper is a good man with lots of good knowledge and advice!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

At $425, I think you paid a fair price. Series 2 Paramounts have sold recently for $400, so a $25 premium for the Series 7 isn't a bad deal.

Enjoy it.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Scooper said:


> At $425, I think you paid a fair price. Series 2 Paramounts have sold recently for $400, so a $25 premium for the Series 7 isn't a bad deal.
> 
> Enjoy it.


It really came down to the fact that any way I went with a bare frame, which was my first idea, was going to cost a good bit more than that in the long run once I started buying components. This way I start with a very rideable bike. Maybe a little much, but certainly cheaper and, too me, cooler than almost any of my other options. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

Way cool bikes. I remember the road bike the shop manager had. It was a Parmount with the red white, and blue or black built up with Mavic compenents. Would love to have that bike. It was probably an 89 or 90.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

still riding my '92 series 90 mtb (lugged/silver brazed tange prestige). killer bike.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Got the bike in yesterday. It's really in great shape. The drivetrain looks less used than my 2 year old drivetrain on my primary bike. I'll get everything put together today and get some pics up by tomorrow. One question: a couple small chips in the paint with surface rust...what is the best way to hand such things?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd love to get a bike like that one day. I'm very happy with my modern ride, but still enjoy the styling and fit of those bikes. I think a 57~58 might be ideal. 
Whatever you do, don't convert it to a single speed, the cycling gods will strike you down!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice find, Shock, plus I think a fair price. And yes, Sooper's knowledge of Schwinn is encyclopaedic.

While I was never really happy that Schwinn "exported" the Paramount name, the Panasonic made frames are exceptional.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Richard, what I know about Schwinn I learned through osmosis from my dad, not from any real effort on my part.

I was indoctrinated from an early age and absorbed the Schwinn culture like a sponge. Here's the 1954 introduction of Schwinn's first 'middleweight', the Corvette, in 1954. The photo was taken at Schwinn's headquarters on North Kildare in Chicago, and Dad is on the far left in white socks (!) squatting and pointing to the Corvette's rear wheel. Frankie Schwinn is behind the handlebars, and Edward Schwinn, Sr. (Ed Junior's and Richard's father) is on the far right in the bow tie.










My sister took a picture of me and Dad around 1970. I was working on Kwajalein in the Marshall Islands and was home for a brief visit. Dad worked for Schwinn until his death in 1978.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are the pics. There are a few! 













































































































The last one shows the worst spot on the frame. Overall, I'm really happy. I got a surprise in the mail today. The guy I bought it from sent ordered a new set of white cork bar tape and had it delivered to me. I thought that was really cool of him. The seat will be replaced soon. I've only ridden down the street and back, but it will take some getting used to and setting up. It feels like a whole different game from my compact CF Scott CR1 Pro. I've got a nice easy longish ride planned for tomorrow...looks like I'll be riding steel!

That's cool stuff about your dad Scooper. thanks for the help.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

From the pictures, it's in pretty good shape.You did well.


----------



## Bikeclub (Nov 7, 2016)

*Tire clearance on 26" 7 series*



underrated2 said:


> I have that front cover bike the 7 series with 650 wheels. I know people hate the 650 wheels but in the 58" frame I think it actually looks cool. Ultegra 8 speed through out. The chain ring is a 56 tooth to power those 650 wheels. I love my bike but always wanted a 700c to ride to compare the two.
> 
> Theres a reason I still have my bike from 92. I would buy another in a heart beat.


Hi, can anyone who owns one of these tell me what the tire clearance is on 58 cm 7 series, both in the front and rear wheels? Thinking about acquiring one of these and wondering what I could fit in there.

Also, do the small-wheel versions take regular caliper brakes, i.e., distance from center drilled hole to rim?

Thanks!


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

mount 25's.

pick a tire with a soft sidewall for more cushion.

paselas are a good value. don't go any cheaper.


----------

